# name that strain



## phantom of basic (Sep 14, 2006)

Last year a friend of mine bought a variety of seeds from a seed bank.

His crop from last year produced seeds, conditions were not scientifically controlled, ergo we have no clue what these seeds are, just that they are of noble heritage.

This year I grew three plants( from aforementioned seeds ), two were males and were destroyed. The third, a female, is magnificent.

It stands roughly seven feet tall, has been pruned into a bush with many flowering tops. The stalk is an inch and a half in diameter at the base. The leaves are very slender and has a sweet light odor, not skunky at all, one must sniff to smell, the odor carries no distance.The bud clusters of the flowerig tops are about eight inches long and two inches in diameter, and it glistens with resin. It sexed with authority in August, and has been wildly flowering the past two weeks. I estimate peak will be October first.

I believe this plant could have been much bigger, early in the season I pruned it aggressively to keep it small enough not to attract attention. ( No longer an issue now that the surrounding vegetation has caught up, providing camouflage )

I plucked, dried and smoked a sample, the high is powerful, but uplifting and spiritual, not mind numbing like the stuff young people smoke these days. It was smooth as baby's breath, not harsh at all.

We've taken cuttings, and plan to bring this angel inside this Fall in an attempt to revert to vegetive growth. The object is to preserve her, as she is obviously THE DESIRED STRAIN.

A hillbilly friend of mine from up North ( where they know how to grow ) says this plant may yield close to a pound.

Does anybody have any idea what this strain could be?

Speculation appreciated.


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Sep 14, 2006)

Got any pictures?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 14, 2006)

sativa.....?   beyond that..good luck


----------

